# May gave a cockrell



## greggyboy12 (Jan 3, 2013)

What do I do if a have a chick I hatched from an egg and I think it may be a boy help please


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

If you don't want a Roo, you can put it on Craigslist, an ad at your local feed store or post it on this forum. Anybody around you might be looking for one. We have had our fair share at trying to find a good Roo to protect our girls. Good luck!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

You have a number of things you can do ...

1) Keep it
2) Sell it
3) Give it away
4) Make a nice dinner out of him ... (I know, my bad ... )


----------

